# Test prop for female??



## Onlythebestwilldo (Nov 23, 2012)

A friend of mine is currently been considering using test prop after a male guy friend suggested it to her. She has been to she will need to take 1 shot and it would be out of her body in a wk. 

To me this sounds crazy and pointless. Is test a realistic option and what would the protocol be? Any advice I can give her could help her make the right choice.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 23, 2012)

Its popular for females but very small dosage.. Jenner will prob chime in or mess her.. she's the female guru..


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 23, 2012)

On average, in adult human males, the plasma concentration of testosterone is about 7-8 times as great as the concentration in adult human females' plasma,[6] but as the metabolic consumption of testosterone in males is greater, the daily production is about 20 times greater in men.[7][8] Females also are more sensitive to the hormone

interesting reading:

http://www.livestrong.com/article/321576-testosterone-for-muscle-growth-in-women/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clitoris_enlargement


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 24, 2012)

I am going to run test p for 20 weeks at 10mg E3D, should not be an issue...and it's the only way I would run it


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Nov 24, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I am going to run test p for 20 weeks at 10mg E3D, should not be an issue...and it's the only way I would run it



The length of your cycles seems long. Is that the norm for females?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 24, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> The length of your cycles seems long. Is that the norm for females?



I run all my cycles that long, it's different for us (regardless of the compound) I recommend 12 weeks for orals and at least 17 weeks for primo


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 24, 2012)

Have u ran test p before Jenner..


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 24, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Have u ran test p before Jenner..



Unknowingly at the time and not thinking it was p but no issues except voice...great strength, energy, mood and sexual desire


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 25, 2012)

Voice??. Did it deepen..


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 25, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Voice??. Did it deepen..



yes, a little but that's the only bad side I get with all my cycles..and I'm ok with it as it's not that bad


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 25, 2012)

Guess as long as u dnt sound like me..lol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 25, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Guess as long as u dnt sound like me..lol



not even close..lol! But I won't be singing any high notes


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 25, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I am going to run test p for 20 weeks at 10mg E3D, should not be an issue...and it's the only way I would run it



not knowing anything about a female cycle with test, just at a glance your cycle seems to agree with the above comment i made about men consume 20x the amount of test compared to women.  so if i were to multiply your cycle x20, it would come out to almost 500mg/week of P.

btw, I'm assuming that when you come off cycle, your voice slowly returns to normal.

this is such a low dose compared to men that I'm assuming no impact on your RBC or BP?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 25, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> not knowing anything about a female cycle with test, just at a glance your cycle seems to agree with the above comment i made about men consume 20x the amount of test compared to women.  so if i were to multiply your cycle x20, it would come out to almost 500mg/week of P.
> 
> btw, I'm assuming that when you come off cycle, your voice slowly returns to normal.
> 
> this is such a low dose compared to men that I'm assuming no impact on your RBC or BP?



yes, when I come off cycle my voice gets better but think it's forever changed. I don't think there will be a change in the RBC or BP but will keep an eye on it. I am also not using it to be a BB, I'm using it for the well being effect


----------



## AliCat (Nov 25, 2013)

Just my two cents.  I've been on test for a year.  I'm post-menopausal so I don't have the issue of it messing up my hormones.  It has raised my energy level considerably.  I feel better on than off.  It has substantially increased my muscle mass and has the added bonus of protecting my bone mass.  It has lowered my voice, but that doesn't bother me.  For me the benefits far outweigh the drawbacks.  I'm not sure what dose I'm on, since I am given the injections at the dr and have never though to ask.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 25, 2013)

Alicat, next time you're there you should ask about that dosage.  I'm curious what a doc would prescribe.

My wife is planning a test prop cycle soon


----------

